# House Training a 4-5 Year Old



## Rango (Feb 24, 2011)

So, after the wife and I rescued Rango, we assumed he was house broken because he didn't have any accidents.....at first. It's been a couple months now and the accidents are increasing. We were wrong. He's not house broken. 

A Note: neither I, nor the wife, even know where to start here! Neither of us has trained a dog to do anything here, so we need to be trained on how to train.

Here's what we're doing now:
- he has a kennel which he stays in during the day and at night. He does not have accidents in his kennel, just the house.
- we let him out or take him on walks at least 4 times a day. First thing in the morning, first thing when we get home, once or twice in between then a bedtime, and then again before bedtime.
- he does not show signs of anxiety and is well loved on when we're home. He also does not have a UTI that we or the vet knows of.
- I've looked up house training how-to's and all, and I mean ALL of them are for puppies. Maybe they still apply. I don't know.

Help?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My third rescue was a 4 - 5 year old who wasn't hosuebroken. he sure left me presents the size of a pony's.:doh:

I had to take him out AS SOON as I got home - I couldn't even "go" first. We had a spot where I put all the poop and paper towels I used to clean up after him. We would go directly to that spot and he would get lavish praise and the BEST treat in the world that he only got at that time - for him it was boiled chicken breasts. Is your boy just peeing? If so, is he neutered? It might ba a marking problem too I suppose.

We also took an obedience class for him and for me to learn more. My first two rescues were well trained and I had no idea what to do either. I think the puppy instructions would work for you. I got a general dog training book in addition to the class and we did quite well after a couple of months.

Good luck with your boy.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Describe his accidents a bit more.

Puppy guides still apply.

- Take the dog out on leash and supervised
- Reinforce after he goes.
- Keep a list of when you take him out and how often he goes
- No time loose in the house unless you are $100 sure he is empty


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

It is also possible he is giving signals that you aren't picking up on. Ben will walk into the den and just look at me intently. When we first got him, there were a couple of accidents because we didn't respond to that stare. Now he has learned to nudge me as well if he is really anxious to go out. I've also learned his pee schedule, which helps. I know that at four or 5:00 and again at 10 or 11:00 he'll be asking to go out. But I've also learned that if he gives me that look at other times or if he paces in and out of the room I need to pay attention.


----------



## Rango (Feb 24, 2011)

coppers-mom said:


> My third rescue was a 4 - 5 year old who wasn't hosuebroken. he sure left me presents the size of a pony's.:doh:
> 
> I had to take him out AS SOON as I got home - I couldn't even "go" first. We had a spot where I put all the poop and paper towels I used to clean up after him. We would go directly to that spot and he would get lavish praise and the BEST treat in the world that he only got at that time - for him it was boiled chicken breasts. Is your boy just peeing? If so, is he neutered? It might ba a marking problem too I suppose.
> 
> ...


Good info. Just started giving him treats for going outside today when we got home!



RedDogs said:


> Describe his accidents a bit more.
> 
> Puppy guides still apply.
> 
> ...


He's only had about 4 accidents so far so they're not numerous, but they are getting more frequent. Pee only. No poop. These are definitely not marking. He's fully emptying himself. These are "I can't hold it anymore!" accidents, most definitely. Problem up until now is he would not let us know when he wanted to go out (or his signals were too subtle that we overlooked them). I will start taking him on a leash. He has a specific spot in the yard that he pees and one that he poops in so that established. Starting today, I will also give him treats and click the clicker (he knows that's a good thing now) when he goes in the yard. Keeping a list is a very good idea.

When you say, "no time loose in the house unless he's empty," do you mean supervised or unsupervised?

Thanks!



GinnyinPA said:


> It is also possible he is giving signals that you aren't picking up on. Ben will walk into the den and just look at me intently. When we first got him, there were a couple of accidents because we didn't respond to that stare. Now he has learned to nudge me as well if he is really anxious to go out. I've also learned his pee schedule, which helps. I know that at four or 5:00 and again at 10 or 11:00 he'll be asking to go out. But I've also learned that if he gives me that look at other times or if he paces in and out of the room I need to pay attention.



We're thinking the same thing. His signals are just very subtle and we're not picking up on them.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The above posters have given great info that I second. Early and often and on leash with lots of praise for getting it right. Never scold for getting it wrong. Clean the mistakes well with an enzymatic cleaner. It may take a bit but your pup will get it. Hang in there.


----------



## Rango (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you.  I did scold once when he did it the first time, but that was before _*I*_ knew any better. Now, I have to remind myself that I can't get angry at him. As much as I want to, I can't.


----------

